# Sound Advice



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Bose is more or less paying for the name. Many of the high-end audiophiles will tell you that they are mediocre speakers with a cleaver marketing department.

You have approximately one-billion different options you can explore. If you just want a sound-bar + subwoofer setup (instead of different surround speakers), that's about as simple as you can go. They also make soundbars with wireless surround speakers if you want that additional level of depth. 

I would suggest going to Amazon, entering in your price range, and looking at reviews of things within that range. That's probably the place to find the largest sample size of what people think about particular products. Here is a link of all soundbars, $350-$450, sorted by average review: LINK

I have a soundbar+subwoofer setup in my livingroom. While it's way nicer than TV speakers, it doesn't really compare to actually having surround channels, like I have in the family room downstairs.


EDIT: If you want basic, you can also get the job done for much cheaper. I've heard <$150 soundbars from Target that sound good enough for TV/movie use.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

When I first got my plasma TV (a 42" Panasonic) I wanted to improve the sound temporarily until I got a 3.1 sound system. I had a Bose Wave Radio and hooked it up, convinced that it would sound better than the tiny TV speakers. Wrong. The TV speakers sounded better with more clarity and bass. Unbelievable. Bose is way overrated and priced about three times over their actual value. I ended up buying a pair of Definitive Technology ProMonitor 800's ($150 each) and a ProCenter 1000 ($200) powered by an old Denon 5.1 receiver along with a Definitive Tech PF15 powered sub that I already had. The sound is amazingly clear and dynamic, with excellent dialogue clarity from the center channel. You should audition speakers yourself to find what sounds good to you as everyone is different when it comes to sound quality.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

My speakers are from creative. 5.1 They are the z5500, but there's a successor to them now. Relatively inexpensive for a decent quality system with a integrated receiver. Note: it's all or nothing with these types, like the sound bars. If the control pod breaks, you're buying a whole new system. 

The sound bars can be nice. When designed right and not over driven, they can create simulated 5.1 fairly decently. Do not skimp on the power level, as pushing most systems to the max will kill your quality. Go with the best that you can afford on the budget, then enjoy. 

I too look poorly on some of the big name brands that you see on the big box stores. Like bose. Way over sold, more so by the salesmen at the stores then the brands. 

Cheers!


----------



## Head_Unit (Jan 26, 2010)

maddog1 said:


> I just got a 55" LG flat screen. It's on the wall. Now I would like a sound system, for the fun of watching action movies, sports, etc. with that big sound. The room is 14' x 12' & with carpeting in case that makes a difference.
> 
> I'm really confused over what I should be looking for. I'm thinking a soundbar & a woffer.


I'm a loudspeaker design engineer, and very picky about sound. This thing
https://www.cambridgeaudio.com/products/tv-sound/tvb2
really surprised me and my friend with how lovely it sounded watching a variety of concerts at an audio show. Super musical. I've seen it discounted to $399. Now, a full-on system can sound even better than that, it just depends how much you want to complicate things a bit more.


----------

